# any meets planned soon??



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Just wondering if there were going to be any so cal meets anytime soon. I went to a civic meet this past weekend with my cousin (I know I know sorry ) But I must admit it was a really good turn out 70+ rides!
We have to have a meet soon _NISSAN_ style


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

on the sticky thread, the next Dromo meet was mention. Might be soon.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *Just wondering if there were going to be any so cal meets anytime soon. I went to a civic meet this past weekend with my cousin (I know I know sorry ) But I must admit it was a really good turn out 70+ rides!
> We have to have a meet soon NISSAN style  *


Hey Princess!!!!
Feel like a road trip?
You're more than welcome to come 
to our next meet:

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=76342


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: any meets planned soon??*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hey Princess!!!!
> Feel like a road trip?
> You're more than welcome to come
> to our next meet:
> ...


wow that's far I guess I better leave now lol 
thanks for the invite though


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: any meets planned soon??*



nismoprincess said:


> *wow that's far I guess I better leave now lol
> thanks for the invite though  *


Trust me, you would'nt regret it.
Our meets ROK!!!!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Feburary 2nd, 2003, at golf greyhound park houston tx.. they are holding a Solo II event... aka Autocross... 25 bucks to enter... and you can drive.. test your cars ability... if some houston people want to meet up there.. that'd be cool.. im going


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *Just wondering if there were going to be any so cal meets anytime soon. I went to a civic meet this past weekend with my cousin (I know I know sorry ) But I must admit it was a really good turn out 70+ rides!
> We have to have a meet soon NISSAN style  *



Check out this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12537


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

Where do u guys meet up at im drivin a 300zx and id be cool to go just to an all nissan meet. If someone could let me know somethin about these i would greatly appreicate it!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

new meet here !

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12537

hehe.. come along and have a blast.


----------

